# goldfish



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

one of ym goldfish has a spot on it's back.

this occured after i bought 2 dozen other goldfish a little while ago and added them to the same tank that i had been keeping *my* goldfish in.

does anyone know what this is?....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

damn it...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

if better pictures are needed...let me know. thanks


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

flush him


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> flush him


 i second that :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

i dunno a parasite maybe. flush him sounds like best option


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the red spot..might be just colored scales coming out...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

cut out the black section and it'll be all orange again







than flush him


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

so nobody knows what it is???

i should just get rid of him?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont know what the hell that is...if you aren't sure just get rid of him. his fins have black on them fin rot?? like i said flush that bad boy.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

JesseD said:


> so nobody knows what it is???
> 
> i should just get rid of him?


 yeah flush him. Its just a 10 cent gold fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ummm thanks guys, you were all really good with your advice









OK well I think it could be a fish louse, the pic is not really clear enough for me to see, whatever it is I think the goldfish's main trouble is that it is on your carpet









What I would suggest is thaat you not only put it in a tank with water, but you also keep it seperated if possible and take another pic or two so we can ID the trouble better.

heres a handy link
heres another handy link








_to desiese,paracites & injury_


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > so nobody knows what it is???
> ...










funny! but true


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Innes said:


> whatever it is I think the goldfish's main trouble is that it is on your carpet


 i had the goldfish sitting on a towel so that i could take the pic...he woudlnt stop swimming around for me to get a non-blurry picture.

the spot is almost completely cleared up now. except for 2 very small faded red spots. i dont know what it was that was on him, but he almost better now.

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> his fins have black on them fin rot??


 that is just his coloration.


----------

